
Dog and Cat Data - eaguyhn
https://www.datafix.com.au/BASHing/2019-03-31.html
======
twic
"No, no, i'm not calling about the dingo. There's a dead possum over on the
other side of the chlorine atom."

------
bredren
I would like to see a large set of cat owners mic their homes to record cat
meows. Then have each owner tag the meows by what type, i.e. I'm hungry.

Then I'd like to use machine learning on the data to build Dr. Dolot, which
would be a real time cat meow interpretation / translation engine.

~~~
DuskStar
I think I've heard before that cat sounds are mutually learned - the cat makes
random noises until the human responds appropriately, remembers the noise for
next time, repeat until you recognize that particular yowl as meaning "I'm
hungry". But because of that, there's no shared language - cat owners can't
understand other people's cats.

~~~
bredren
This would throw a wrench in the works.

------
effie
> _uniqc is a handy alias I use to left-justify and tab-separate the tally
> numbers from_ uniq -c: alias uniqc="uniq -c | sed 's/^[ ]*//;s/ /\t/'"

I did this exact thing down to the name of the alias few years ago. The choice
of space characters as separator in the uniq command is hard to understand. Is
this a case of a design flaw turned feature?

~~~
barrkel
Most people find right-aligned numbers easier to scan than left-aligned
numbers. Most tabular representations of numbers use right-alignment; disk
usage listings, spreadsheets, SQL command prompts, etc.

If I want to sort the output of `uniq -c`, I use `sort -n`, which knows about
numbers even if they're left aligned. If I want to extract out the number to
do something with it, I use `awk`.

I think right alignment is the correct default.

------
hgasimov
Doing data analysis with bash seems interesting. It's perhaps the fastest way
to do quick queries. But I am wondering, how much data analysis can you do
with "BASHing data"?

~~~
robert_tweed
The main problem you will hit eventually is subtle bugs, like not handling CSV
escaping correctly when, for example, the field value happens to contain a
comma.

Quick and dirty and probably fine for a quick PoC if that's what you're used
to, but otherwise you're probably better off with a real language with
libraries designed for what you're doing.

------
gumby
I am an Australian living in the US and one nice thing about being here is
having a cat. Although many people have cats in Australia they are terror on
wildlife, most of which nests on the ground.

~~~
AllegedAlec
Given Australia's indigenous wildlife, I'm actually surprised it's not the
other way around.

~~~
patates
Yeah, me too. I know that cats wandering in the neighborhood can be very bad
for the local bird species though. On the other hand, I doubt that your-
typical-house-cat would able to survive anywhere close to being wild,
especially in Australia.

~~~
cwilkes
I’ve heard that as well but our outdoor cat that came with the house killed a
grand total of two birds in 12 years.

She did get a number of mice during that time and nicely left their stomachs
as presents on my doorstep. I now watch where I’m going barefoot.

------
Yuval_Halevi
tl;dr

The Australian government's open data portal has a surprisingly large amount
of data on dogs and cats.

Nearly all of it comes from local councils with open data policies, since it's
local government in Australia that registers domestic animals, regulates
animal numbers on non-farm properties and answers the call when someone
complains about a wandering dog.

Pretty cool data... thank you for sharing. I hope this summarize helps.

